# Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorers of Light Program with the Addition of Two Esteemed Photographers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2017)

```
<em>Company Welcomes Barbara Davidson and Terrell Lloyd into its Revered Program</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 18, 2017</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce the addition of photographers Barbara Davidson and Terrell Lloyd to its renowned Explorers of Light program. These new members add to the already impressive ranks of Canon’s program, expanding its wide range of talented professionals that impact imaging culture and influence the way their audiences see the world. Both Barbara Davidson and Terrell Lloyd will be on hand at the Canon Booth (#121) at PhotoPlus Expo 2017, October 26-28 at the Jacob Javits Convention Center in New York City. In addition, Barbara will be a member of a keynote panel at the Expo on Thursday, Oct 26 and will be presenting at the Canon booth on both Thursday, October 26 and Saturday, October 28th. At the Canon booth, she will share her work and experience of shooting with the EOS M5 camera as well as capturing emotional images of conflicts and tragedies. For a full schedule of PhotoPlus Expo events in the Canon booth, please visit <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/photoplus-2017" target="blank"><b>usa.canon.com/photoplus2017</b></a>.</p>
<p>Barbara Davidson is a three-time Pulitzer Prize™ and Emmy-award™ winning photojournalist best known for her work on victims of gang abuse in Los Angeles. As a long-time photographer at the <em>Los Angeles Times</em>, Barbara spent much of the past decade photographing women and children trapped in a culture of poverty and guns. “I am excited to be a part of this great program and look forward to sharing my years of experience with Canon users all over the world,” said Davidson.</p>

<p>Terrell Lloyd is known for his experience shooting professional and college sports. He is currently employed by the San Francisco 49ers as their full-time lead team photographer and managing all of the organization’s photography services. Over the past 25 years, Lloyd has diversified his business by photographing a multitude of events. “Being an Explorer of Light gives me the opportunity to help educate and inspire the next generation of image creators,” said Lloyd.</p>
<p>“Canon’s Explorer of Light program has enabled us to connect with and showcase the works of many amazing professional photographers and we are so pleased to welcome Barbara Davidson and Terrell Lloyd into this exclusive family,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “It’s a privilege to have our Explorers of Light share their photographic passions and technical expertise with eager audiences of photo professionals, hobbyists, and enthusiasts to further inspire them to reach their creative potential.”</p>
<p>Since the creation of the program in 1995, Canon’s Explorers of Light have been leaders in their respective fields, and have garnered awards and accolades for their work. These individuals work with Canon extensively as representatives, ambassadors, educators, and role models for aspiring creative artists. They participate in workshops, seminars, gallery showings and personal appearances throughout the United States.</p>
<p>For more information about the Explorers of Light program, visit: <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/explorers-of-light" target="blank"><b>usa.canon.com/canonexplorersoflight</b></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

